# Harto



## pepone

He visto que la palabra _harto_ se utiliza como adverbio en muchos países de América, por aquí en el Río de la Plata nunca lo he escuchado.

Quisiera saber en cuales países se utilizan expresiones del estilo "ese auto está _harto_ bueno"

¡Gracias!


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Por aquí se usa pero nunca lo oí en una conversación de tono coloquial. Se trata más bien de un registro medio, medio-alto.

Saludos.


----------



## beatrizg

Hola pepone.
En ciertas regiones de Colombia se usa de forma coloquial: "le gusta harto bailar", "le gusta harto ese tipo", etc. 
La expresión "está harto bueno" no recuerdo haberla oído.

Saludos.


----------



## Vale_yaya

pepone said:


> He visto que la palabra _harto_ se utiliza como adverbio en muchos países de América, por aquí en el Río de la Plata nunca lo he escuchado.
> 
> Quisiera sdaber en cuales países se utilizan expresiones del estilo "ese auto está _harto_ bueno"
> 
> Gracias!


 
"harto bueno" no he escuchado.

En Ecuador, es muy comun escuchar:  Hace harto frio...


----------



## pepone

Muy interesante.

¡Gracias!


----------



## mirx

lamartus said:


> Hola:
> Por aquí se usa pero nunca lo oí en una conversación de tono coloquial. Se trata más bien de un registro medio, medio-alto.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En México es exáctamente al revés, ni siquiera me atrevería a decir que es de uso coloquial. Nunca he oído a nadie usarla así en la vida real. 

Las veces que he oído una frase compuesta así ha sido en la televisión y siempre están imitando a indios, que se caracterizan por hablar un español "quebrado".





pepone said:


> He visto que la palabra _harto_ se utiliza como adverbio en muchos países de América, por aquí en el Río de la Plata nunca lo he escuchado.
> 
> Quisiera saber en cuales países se utilizan expresiones del estilo "ese auto está _harto_ bueno"
> 
> Gracias!


 
Aquí en México si se usa cuando se quiere imitar a los indios...o en poesías y composiciones líricas.

Saludos.


----------



## hosec

Se suele usar, en España, más en comunicación muy formal o escrita. De cualquier manera, yo nunca diría de un auto que _está_ harto bueno: haría referencia a su sabor... Diría "es" harto bueno.

SAlud


----------



## ryba

¿Harto como adverbio?

Se lo oigo y leo mucho a personas de Chile, tanto como adverbio como como adjetivo.


Ejemplos:

la canción está wena, en realidad yo escuché ya el disco enterito y está *harto* (adv.) weno!! (fuente)

Me gustó *harto *(adv.) ese juego, muy weno. (fuente)

cuídate *harto* (adv.), nos hiciste *harta* (adj.) falta, al menos echaba de menos tu risa (fuente)

cualquier cosa, me escribes, espero q estés muy bien, cuídate *harto *(adv.), chao. (fuente)

Wena!!!!, estas cosillas sirven *harto* (adv.)....se agradece. (fuente)

es una ruta muy fácil, cansa *harto* (adv.), pero en fin es pura caminata, hay que tener buen estado físico. (fuente)

Pablito, es innegable que eras *harto* (adv.) lindo cuando guagua..

_Guagua_ = bebé/bebe


Esto lo dijo un conocido mío chileno en un foro musical (se trata de colecciones de CDs):

Bueno, hay *harto* (adj.) material nuevo para mis ojos, pero se nota que te compraste el Box Of Fire... ahorraste *harta* (adj.) pasta ahí. 

Felicidades man... 

Colocaré mi colección pronto. 

_Pasta_ (España, Chile, coloquial) = dinero.


Como vemos, el registro es coloquial, informal, mientras los diccionarios señalan que las dos acepciones pertenecen al registro formal:

*3. *adjetivo, formal Mucho o bastante: _le sucedía con harta frecuencia; con harta razón, se quejaban del trato de sus superiores; con harto dolor de su corazón, tuvo que venderse el collar que le había regalado su madre. _

*4.*  adverbio, formal Muy o bastante: _la situación es harto complicada; es una técnica harto conocida por los especialistas._

_Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (VOX) __© Todos los derechos reservados_​ 


SpiceMan said:


> (...) seguramente en todos los países hispanoparlantes debe haber algunas palabras usadas o formas de expresarse en el coloquio que a la gente de otros países le suenan "cultas".



A ver qué nos cuentan los foreros chilenos pero a mí el uso de _harto_ me parece harto característico del habla coloquial chilena.

Cuídense harto,
chao.


----------



## Naticruz

Del Diccionario Clave:

*harto *
*adv. *Muy o bastante: _Están harto cansados_
_ _
_Del DRAE__:_
*harto, ta.*
_(Del lat. fartus, relleno, henchido)._
*1. *_adj. Fastidiado, cansado. U. t. c. s._
*2. *_adj. Que tiene saciado el apetito de comer o beber. __U. t. c. s._
*3. *_adj. Bastante o sobrado._
*4. *_adv. c. *de sobra.*_

_Mejores saludos_


----------



## ryba

_Harto_ en la acepción que estamos considerando figura en el Diccionario de Modismos Chilenos, en el Diccionario Argentino-Chileno y también en la página chilena Muy Bueno y seguramente en muchos sitios más.

Tengo curiosidad por saber en qué regiones de Colombia se utiliza y si en Perú también se usa.


----------



## ryba

beatrizg said:


> En ciertas regiones de Colombia se usa de forma coloquial: "le gusta harto bailar", "le gusta harto ese tipo", etc.


Tengo un cyberamigo de Bucaramanga que lo usa. Por ejemplo, en un foro: _Bienvenido, que postees harto!!_

Creo que en Perú también se emplea, lo he visto y escuchado un par de veces usado por personas de Lima.

Y sigo opinando que es muuy típico del español chileno, basta con poner cualquier película chilena o entrar en algún foro chileno para oírlo/verlo.


----------



## beatrizg

ryba said:


> Tengo un cyberamigo de Bucaramanga que lo usa. Por ejemplo, en un foro: _Bienvenido, que postees harto!!_



Yo se lo he oído más a la gente del altiplano cundiboyacense (donde queda Bogotá, Tunja etc.). No a la de Bucaramanga -de donde soy yo. Pero Santander, cuya capital es Bucaramanga, y Boyacá están al lado, o sea que es posible que se haya colado el término. 
En mi región puede ser que oigas decir que algo está mucho lo bueno/caro!!!    Lo cual es sin duda un error y seguramente no se lo oirás decir a alguien con cierto nivel de educación. 

Saludos.


----------



## Goldenstar

Se puede usar la plabra "harto" para indicar que hay mucho?

Ejemplo:
Tengo *hartas* monedas en mi billetera


----------



## piraña utria

Correcto amigo. Sin embargo, y lo pongo a consideración de los demás, a propósito del ejemplo que tú colocas, en Colombia, en la Región Andina sobre todo, es común utilizarlo en singular: por ejemplo, un vendedor ofreciendo una fruta: "Amigo, tengo harta manzana" o "harta papa". 

No sé si exista una regla que evite este último uso.


----------



## Goldenstar

oh, esque eso yo pense tambien pero no estaba seguro


----------



## Ynez

En España está en desuso ese tipo de "harto", así que mucha gente no te entendería.



Edit: Viendo el diccionario, no sé si alguna vez se utilizó así. El uso parecido que sí he oído/leído es:



> 4. adv. c. de sobra.



Aparte de 1. y 2., que son los más normales.


----------



## Ynez

piraña utria said:


> "Amigo, tengo harta manzana" o "harta papa".




Qué curioso. Aquí no diríamos eso, pero sí que en lenguaje muy coloquial podemos decir "una jartá (de) manzanas" (creo que en el norte no lo dirían). Quizás estén relacionadas esas palabras (harta/jartá).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Depende de la zona, ya que por acá "harto", es cansado, obstinado.
_"estoy harto de este trabajo"._

Aunque dependiendo del contexto, por supuesto se entendería tambien esa connotación, por acá no se usa.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Rosangelus:

También en Colombia tenemos para "harto" ese sentido, pero con la "h" sonora: pronunciamos "jarto". Bien curioso todo definitivamente.


----------



## Ynez

Estos son los significados más normales de "harto" aquí en España:



> 1. adj. Fastidiado, cansado. U. t. c. s.
> 2. adj. Que tiene saciado el apetito de comer o beber. U. t. c. s.



En el sur se podría oír como "jarto", pero se considera muy coloquial (aviso) 

Sin embargo, el otro uso de "jartá" nunca lo diríamos con "h". Definitivamente, creo que tu "harta" y nuestra "jartá" vienen de lo mismo...pero ni tu uso ni el nuestro aparece en el diccionario


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Bueno por acá "harta", sería para lo que dije anteriormente, y "jarta", para la segunda acepción que menciona Ynez...
Esta segunda opción con "J" es coloquial. Mientras que la otra no tanto.

saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Depende de la zona, ya que por acá "harto", es cansado, obstinado.
> _"estoy harto de este trabajo"._
> 
> Aunque dependiendo del contexto, por supuesto se entendería tambien esa connotación, por acá no se usa.
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
En México también tenemos las dos acepciones.

¡¡Hay re'te(í) harta gente!!= ¡Hay mucha gente!

¡Estoy harto de este niño del demonio! = Ya no aguanto a este niño malcriado


----------



## Mangato

Volviendo a la pregunta del hilo, con un poco más de seriedad, creo que el uso de la palabra se ha quedado limitado a una o dos frases tipo,

*Harto difícil* todavía se lee o se oye con frecuencia,con el significado de extremadamente difícil. 

Estar harto tiene el mismo significado que comenta Miguelillo


----------



## Ynez

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En México también tenemos las dos acepciones.
> 
> ¡¡Hay re'te(í) harta gente!!= ¡Hay mucha gente!
> 
> ¡Estoy harto de este niño del demonio! = Ya no aguanto a este niño malcriado



Ese "harta", ¿lo pronuncias así o lo pronuncias "jartá"?


----------



## Ynez

Mangato said:


> Volviendo a la pregunta del hilo, con un poco más de seriedad, creo que el uso de la palabra se ha quedado limitado a una o dos frases tipo,
> 
> *Harto difícil* todavía se lee o se oye con frecuencia,con el significado de extremadamente difícil.
> 
> Estar harto tiene el mismo significado que comenta Miguelillo



Totalmente de acuerdo. Ese "harto" sería el que viene en el diccionario como "de sobra".

Pero, vamos, lo de "jartá"...decir, se dice. Vamos a escribir a la RAE para que lo añadan, que cosas más raras hay en el diccionario 

_Me he reído una jartá.
Me gustas una jartá.
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> Volviendo a la pregunta del hilo, con un poco más de seriedad, creo que el uso de la palabra se ha quedado limitado a una o dos frases tipo,
> 
> *Harto difícil* todavía se lee o se oye con frecuencia,con el significado de extremadamente difícil.
> 
> Estar harto tiene el mismo significado que comenta Miguelillo


 
Así, no se usa por acá...es más , lo he escuchado pero pense que solo se usaba en Mexico.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ynez said:


> Ese "harta", ¿lo pronuncias así o lo pronuncias "jartá"?


 

No lo pronunciamos como Harta.

El que pronucniamos como Járta es cuando decimos.

¡Ándale Gaby, por eso te duele la panza por (J)hartárte de tantos dulces!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá usamos harto para decir hastiado, y menos para decir "mucho"; me parece que esta última acepción sería más común en el medio rural.

Siempre lo he oído con h muda, aunque sí hay por lo menos una palabra en la que la h suena como j: jediondo (que para mi sorpresa aparece en el DRAE, aunque con la nota que se usa en Uruguay).


----------



## Huyustus

Concuerdo con el análisis y los conceptos de RYBA; ya que en Bolivia el uso de la palabra "harto" es similar, o sea es como adverbio o adjetivo.

Si vemos los sinónimos de la misma, pues esta palabra nos brinda esas posibilidades. 

Creo que una vez demostrado ésto; la frecuencia o la forma de uso depende de las costumbres y del país; más allá de la imitación a grupos étnicos, cosa que no viene al caso.

Latinoamérica tiene la riqueza de haber  conservado muchas palabras castellanas en su verdadera y amplia aceptación, que inclusive en la misma España no son de uso común. 

Incluso fonéticamente, con las salvedades casi innecesarias de la "c", "s" y "z", podemos darnos le lujo de tener un "Español neutro", que es de muy buena calidad.

Podemos querer "harto" el español latino y estar "hartos" de contento por nuestros países.

Saludos.


----------



## Huyustus

Estimo que para la pronunciación y el deterioro anglo hacia la "h" española; tendría que abrirse otro tema; porque el nivel cultural de las mayorías latinas en Estados Unidos, trae como consecuencia influencias negativas para nuestro idioma.

El punto es muy bueno para debate y para que las "Academias de la Lengua" puedan tomar acciones al respecto.


----------



## ViAm

Qué interesante esta pregunta, puse en google la palabra 'harto' que me trasnocha y encontré este foro. En fin.

Como lo han dicho compatriotas míos, en Colombia (personalmente soy del interior) tenemos estos usos: 

- Traes hartas (muchas) cosas en la mano.
- Estoy harta (cansada) de tu altanería.
- Que 'jartera' tener que soportar el mal genio del jefe. (Especialmente este uso es el que me causa más confusión, ya que la palabra 'jarto' evidentemente no existe como tal jajaj. Entonces uno podría pensar que es una distorsión de 'harto' pero no con la H muda como debe ser en el español. 

Este JARTO también se usa para designar a una persona que está borracha. Ejm.: 'Está jarto' o sea está borracho.

'Jartar' en un uso muy ordinario y grotesco también se asimila con comer jaja, entonces creería que ese usos es una distorsión de hartar(se) como de hastiarse.

Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Eso. Hoy escribiendo dudé al respecto de "la situación me harto excedió". No sé, se me ocurrió casi instintivamente pero al verla escrita no me convenció (ni si quiera sé si es gramaticalmente aceptable, yo de gramática...). Terminé escribiendo "me excedió holgadamente" pero la duda queda: ¿es válida?, ¿qué opinión les merece?


----------



## Erreconerre

Pixidio said:


> Eso. Hoy escribiendo dudé al respecto de "la situación me harto excedió". No sé, se me ocurrió casi instintivamente pero al verla escrita no me convenció (ni si quiera sé si es gramaticalmente aceptable, yo de gramática...). Terminé escribiendo "me excedió holgadamente" pero la duda queda: ¿es válida?, ¿qué opinión les merece?


La palabra _harto_ es un adjetivo, y por lo mismo no debes modificar el verbo exceder con ella.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Erreconerre said:


> La palabra _harto_ es un adjetivo, y por lo mismo no debes modificar el verbo exceder con ella.



Pero en las revistas mexicanas de mi infancia (Superman, Batman y eso) decían: es harto hondo.


----------



## tusi

Erreconerre said:


> La palabra _harto_ es un adjetivo, y por lo mismo no debes modificar el verbo exceder con ella.



*harto**, ta**.*
(Del lat. _fartus_, relleno, henchido).

*4.* adv. c. *de sobra.*
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Es harto extendido el uso de esa palabra como adverbio, aunque tal vez dependa de variaciones geográficas. También es cierto que se usa como variante de "muy" y no sé si es correcto: "estoy harto cansada"... aunque por lo que veo, Santa Teresa lo usaba.
Saludos.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Harto es un adverbio de cantidad. Se usó mucho en el siglo 19 y principios del 20. Pero ha caído en desuso porque la gente bien comenzó a considerarlo un vulgarismo.
Una frase como "es harto complicado escribir bien el idioma" es perfectamente castiza y la hubiera suscrito Menéndez y Pelayo o cualquier miembro de la generación del 98. 
Después la gente comenzó a decir "estoy jarto (adjetivo vulgarizado) de no hacer nada", y se acabó el vocablo. Murió o está muriendo por consunción.
Saludos


----------



## hual

Hola

En Chile, tanto el adverbio cuantificador _harto_ como el adjetivo cuantificador _harto_ aún se usan en la actualidad.


----------



## -CAIN-

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> En Chile, tanto el adverbio cuantificador _harto_ como el adjetivo cuantificador _harto_ aún se usan en la actualidad.



Sí, aquí se usan harto


----------



## Pixidio

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas.



Erreconerre said:


> La palabra _harto_ es un adjetivo, y por lo mismo no debes modificar el verbo exceder con ella.



Pensaba exactamente así hasta que vi en el DRAE que puede funcionar cómo adverbio. 



> Pero en las revistas mexicanas de mi infancia (Superman, Batman y eso) decían: es harto hondo.


Acá es un adjetivo que modifica a hondo, no a ser.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Pixidio said:


> Eso. Hoy escribiendo dudé al respecto de "la situación me harto excedió".



"La situación me mucho excedió." ¿Te suena bien?
El problema de tu frase no es el uso de "harto", sino el orden de las palabras.


----------



## hual

Pixidio said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
> 
> 
> 
> Pensaba exactamente así hasta que vi en el DRAE que puede funcionar cómo adverbio.
> 
> Acá es un adjetivo que modifica a hondo, no a ser.


En la expresión _harto hondo_, "harto" no es adjetivo, sino adverbio.


----------



## Nipnip

Quiviscumque said:


> "La situación me mucho excedió." ¿Te suena bien?
> El problema de tu frase no es el uso de "harto", sino el orden de las palabras.


Exacto, allí el adverbio sería "hartamente".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cal inhibes said:


> Harto es un adverbio de cantidad. Se usó mucho en el siglo 19 y principios del 20. Pero ha caído en desuso porque la gente bien comenzó a considerarlo un vulgarismo.
> Una frase como "es harto complicado escribir bien el idioma" es perfectamente castiza y la hubiera suscrito Menéndez y Pelayo o cualquier miembro de la generación del 98.
> Después la gente comenzó a decir "estoy jarto (adjetivo vulgarizado) de no hacer nada", y se acabó el vocablo. Murió o está muriendo por consunción.
> Saludos


La pronunciación con aspirada (en algunos casos identificada con j [x]) es un arcaísmo conservado dialectológicamente -es muy llamativa su conservación en la cuna de la lengua, Cantabria y Burgos-, y representa el paso intermedio entre la f- inicial latina (conservada en otros romances hispanos) y su desaparición casi completa en la lengua moderna, especialmente en su variedad estándar en la que está proscrita. 
Por otro lado,  farto > harto es un adjetivo verbal, participio, de facir(e) - no conservado en español, pero sí en catalán- 'rellenar, especialmente alimentos como asados, empanadas, etc.'. El uso adjetivo es el propio y de ahí se deriva el adverbial desde el sentido de `mucho', 'abundante', sentido conservado en variedades del español atlántico (como demuestra su uso en concordancia: hizo hartas cosas. En el español peninsular actual suena ya rancio en el uso adverbial y en el adjetivo sólo se usa en sentido de 'ahíto', aunque en este sentido es usual en la lengua general tanto oral como escrita.


----------

